# Zero-Tolerance Policy at work.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)




----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

What's the problem with Cops speaking to your child when they gesture and state that they're going to shoot their teacher? Kids that age have brought guns to school. Nuns would rock your world for a messy desk in my day, never mind this nonsense. 
If the teacher reported it up the chain, I'd put money on this angel being a PITA. My youngest has had a great deal of negative interactions with SPED students assaulting teachers, other students and interrupting class because they "don't understand" what they're doing. One choked another student so hard that he windpipe was damaged and the school wanted to brush it under the rug because they get $$$$$ for SPED Students. That coupled with the disruptive children of dregs starved for attention has made it very difficult to learn.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Spanking. Bring it back.
Separate schools. Bring them back. They can ride the short bus.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Phukkin Schools are pushing shit off and NOT doing their job.
If the child was 9 or 12 years old and WAS NOT developmentally challenged, yeah then CONSULT with the School Resource Officer. School is to blame here, Not parents and certainly not the cops. WTF?


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

She’s 6 years old. No harm in having anyone talk to her. It seemed a little overly dramatic when I first watched it, glad to see some of you agreeing. Not like they handcuffed and dragged her down the halls kicking and screaming.


----------

